# Sauna v’s blood glucose



## Megamart (May 20, 2021)

I would be grateful of some advice about using a sauna and what precautions should I take?

Thank you.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 20, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Megamart 

Do you take any medication for your diabetes?

Saunas and hot tubs have a reputation for reducing blood glucose levels, and risking hypoglycaemia in people who take glucose lowering medication.

Many times there are advisory notices suggesting they are not suitable for people with diabetes?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 20, 2021)

Here are some earlier threads with other people’s experiences



			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/search/45757/?q=sauna&o=date


----------



## Peely66 (May 20, 2021)

There are advisory notes about anyone with diabetes not using a sauna but, personally, I've never taken any notice of them and just gone in. I've taken a little more care to not over do it and when getting up taken it steady.  Haven't had one for along time though!
Not suggesting you  throw caution to wind and just go for it though obviously depends on your general health as well as your diabetes.
I think I would be even more cautious these days due to my general health not being quite where it was when I last took to the sauna.


----------



## Paulbreen (May 20, 2021)

We have a sauna in the garden that I use quite often and I never thought about it before, didn’t realise there was negative effects on Diabetic people, gonna have to take care using it now


----------



## Megamart (May 20, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Welcome to the forum @Megamart
> 
> Do you take any medication for your diabetes?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thank you for the advice. I’ve been type 2 for 15 or so years with tablets, just started on Humulin I to get my blood glucose down.
I have also started at the gym doing cardio and weights etc. This appears to have little effect on blood glucose levels. This is good news as worrying about going low. I’m finding my limits slowly one step at a time.


----------



## Gwynn (May 20, 2021)

Wow, this is news to me. Incredible


----------



## trophywench (May 20, 2021)

We have a hot tub - 20 minutes max for me (or a sauna or steam room) unless I want a hypo within the next 10-15 minutes.


----------

